
Tracing the Supply Chain Attack on Android - MrXOR
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/06/tracing-the-supply-chain-attack-on-android-2/
======
bsder
Supply chain integrity has _always_ been a problem in China.

I'm surprised it has taken this long to actually have an issue that reaches
the public relations level.

------
Lowkeyloki
It's worth noting that while the affected phones run Android and Google has
officially commented on this, the affected phones don't appear to be Pixel or
Nexus phones or anything like that. I got the impression that the affected
phones were first-party models based on the first paragraph for some reason.
That does not appear to be the case.

------
stevenjohns
I imagine there might be more models affected. Some of the names there (such
as Doogee) also act as "OEM manufacturers" where they white-label their
products and sell them wholesale, internationally, with different branding.

------
frequentnapper
If you look on Quora for any questions related to the current trade war, the
"experts" are all in unison blaming it completely on US being somehow afraid
of China and Chinese tech, while China being completely innocent and nice.

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
It's not China that's currently (or in the last year has been) embroiled in
trade wars with all of its major trading partners.

There's exactly one event that one can trace this trade war back to: Trump's
election.

~~~
frequentnapper
the trade war with China is separate. This date backs to the TPP which Obama
was trying to accomplish as well as a response to blatant ip theft, cyber
attacks, and corporate espionage by Chinese govt.

